# SeaHorse - No effects



## Fr4nck (May 26, 2019)

Hi all,

Even if effect is activated, I only have a clean sound, like if it were in bypass (bypass works).

Actually, there's no 3pdt, effect is always "on"; Led is changing when i turn pots, and that's all. 
I made a short video to show you: 



I made ic tests with a diy audioprobe in video here: 




I can make other videos tests or voltages mesures, just ask me 


I hope this will sound correctly with your help.


Cheers


----------



## Fr4nck (May 27, 2019)

Is there any support here?


----------



## Robert (May 27, 2019)

Do you hear or feel any delay/latency from the PT2399?     Does turning the Depth control have _any _effect at all?


----------



## Fr4nck (May 28, 2019)

There is no changes with all knobs.


----------

